# Best way to clean and remove pen....



## TipTopGolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all im new to the forum 

Im just wondering whats the best way to clean your golf balls and remove pen off them?

Thanks


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

You can't remove pen marks. All you can do is put your own mark on too, to make sure you can identify it. Never rely an what marks are already on the ball, as odds are you will end up playing with the original owner.


----------



## birdieman (Sep 1, 2008)

Put them in hot bleachy water for 20 minutes, permanent ink (ie Sharpies) will rub off, almost completely.

ps TTG When I read your post the cynic in me had the feeling you already had the answer to your question and were about to try and sell it to me.....you're not are you?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

Is hot bleachy water good for golf balls? I'm not sure I would go down this route myself. This sounds like how they reprocess lake balls to make them white, and look what happens to these. They go all shonky.


----------



## TipTopGolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Birdieman ive been serching the web as you do.

Ive come accross the bleach one and read that nail varnish remover gets rid of pen marks.

I just wanted to see what your opinions were thats all


----------



## Cernunnos (Sep 1, 2008)

At the risk of hijacking the thread, but a similar topic I was really wondering how I can remove pen nib spots that have come through the pockets onto the outside of white golf trouser (yeah my own fault I know) But tried everything I know so far barr bleach, which seems a bit drastic.

As for marks on golf balls. I thought the Idea was too mark them with something to identify them from someone elses.

Rather than remove the marks, re-new them with fresh sharpie marks.


----------



## birdieman (Sep 1, 2008)

Is hot bleachy water good for golf balls? I'm not sure I would go down this route myself. This sounds like how they reprocess lake balls to make them white, and look what happens to these. They go all shonky.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't generally use bleach with newish golf balls that are good enough for the golf bag, just hot water. 
I do this for my practice balls when they get in a state with mud etc, put them all in a bucket of bleachy hot water and stir them round for a minute so they rub against the others, they come out spotless and ready for some more abuse - thins, shanks, tops, fats etc etc.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahh, that I could do. Punish the little bleeders by torturing them in hot water. Teach them a lesson they won't forget.


----------



## HTL (Sep 1, 2008)

At the risk of hijacking the thread, but a similar topic I was really wondering how I can remove pen nib spots that have come through the pockets onto the outside of white golf trouser (yeah my own fault I know) But tried everything I know so far barr bleach, which seems a bit drastic.
		
Click to expand...

Will bleach make a difference on white golf trouses? Surely bleach makes things go white dont it??


----------



## madandra (Sep 1, 2008)

Without reading the above replies (sorry lads) the only way to get pen off balls is to write over the existing mark with another marker then wipe it off with a soapy flannel.


_Andy sits back waiting for the applause._


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 1, 2008)

Bleach watered down will take out some of the stain but not all, also turns white,Yellow tried it on the cricket whites.
Try Vanish it works better.
Other stain removers are available at your local store.


----------



## Cernunnos (Sep 1, 2008)

At the risk of hijacking the thread, but a similar topic I was really wondering how I can remove pen nib spots that have come through the pockets onto the outside of white golf trouser (yeah my own fault I know) But tried everything I know so far barr bleach, which seems a bit drastic.
		
Click to expand...

Will bleach make a difference on white golf trouses? Surely bleach makes things go white dont it??
		
Click to expand...

Its not so much that bleach makes thingsd white although that is the general side effect usually, its that it bleaches out colour. removes it. It will remove black pen marks from my favorite golfing slacks, but bleach also attacks cotton & will make the threads weak & brittle, something I'd rather not do to them.

And getting back on topic for a moment I also think bleach is a really bad idea for treating the delicate surface of a golf ball, unless all you want at the end of things is duff practice balls, which you'd probably want to mark up as such.


----------



## Basher (Sep 1, 2008)

Im just wondering whats the best way to clean  *your*  golf balls and remove pen off them?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Why would you want to remove pen off *your* golf balls? Surely you've put *your* identification mark on them.
The only way you would wish to remove marks off golf balls is if they weren't *yours* in the first place!!!!
Am I right?

Methinks you've found a load and want to remove incriminating marks.


----------



## TipTopGolf (Sep 1, 2008)

lol basher!

Yes i take my nephew to the local course to find some golf balls


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2008)

The best way I have found to remove pen marks from ball is to use nail varnish remover and a cotton wool ball


----------



## Stefano56 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahh, that I could do. Punish the little bleeders by torturing them in hot water. Teach them a lesson they won't forget.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't beating them to death (or until they vanish in woods/lakes/etc.) enough?  

I thought sharpie signs could be removed with just a little alcohol. And if you can't remove the signs, at least you can have a drink. Cheers.


----------



## madandra (Sep 1, 2008)

Try the marker theory. It really works.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

No punishment is sufficient for most of my golf balls. They need to be beaten into submission and then possibly a bit more.


----------



## brendy (Sep 1, 2008)

Ive started putting a thick black stripe round my titleists, its funky that you can see your ball spinning better and on the practice range the putts are improving too. I doubt anyone would even attempt to resue them after Ive turned them into range ball lookie likies!
Another bye product is that they leave a faint mark on the driver so I can see where they were impacting too without using impact tape.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

I put an adidas like tri band round my practice balls. Makes them instantly recognisable, and also marks the face of the bat. Useful. Mind you, since getting my new wedges I have also been marking the hozel. Ooops. Damn.


----------



## TipTopGolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Try the marker theory. It really works.
		
Click to expand...

I thought youy was joking lol


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

This applies a solvent to the mark, petrol would probably do just the same.


----------



## madandra (Sep 1, 2008)

I am deadly serious .... simply write over the mark with another mark and then wipe them both off.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 2, 2008)

the active ingredient in nail varnish is acetone, you might be able to buy it cheaper than in 15 ml bottles of nail varnish - depends how many you need to do.

most things will clean best using the same or similar solvents as were contained in the original, hence the reason the 'write over with another marker' trick works is that the ink contains a solvent to keep the ink fluid in the pen and that rapid dries it as it evaporates out. Adding fresh marker adds more solvent - might take a few goes though.


The Sharpie site also has some Q&A's. this is from it.
'The black ink in the Fine, Twin Tip, Chisel and Super is permanent ink. The principle solvents are alcohols, but they also contain ethylene glycol monobutyl ether. All other Sharpie ink colors are Permchrome ink. For these the principle solvents are also alcohols, but no glycol ethers are used.'

It also suggests AMODEX STAIN REMOVER for permanent ink but as this is a US site might not be available here. You could also try whiteboard ink remover - some are aggressive as hell.


----------



## TonyN (Sep 2, 2008)

Havn't actually tried it but deoderant removes permenant marker from white boards so maybe spraying your balls with a little would clean them up.

make ya balls smell nice too.  ooh i say


----------



## vig (Sep 2, 2008)

I am deadly serious .... simply write over the mark with another mark and then wipe them both off.
		
Click to expand...

Definately works.  i've tried it loads of times when some of the dicks at work swap pens on my whiteboard


----------



## TipTopGolf (Sep 3, 2008)

I tryed some nail varnish yesterday and it made it 10 times worse lol!

I put some on a cloth and rubbed it and the ball went black!

Luckily enough it was a crap ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2008)

TipTop

It works on the range balls I've picked up on the practice ground where the pro has written range in blue marker or sharpie pen (normally when I find Pro V's he has just transferred from a competition ball in his bag to use as a practice ball)


----------



## blindpete (Sep 5, 2008)

I always raid the wifes make up bag for nail varnish remover.


----------



## Doh (Sep 5, 2008)

I always raid the wifes make up bag for nail varnish remover.
		
Click to expand...

So do you buy your own nail varnish


----------



## Boabski (Sep 5, 2008)

wire brush and dettol ? there is a joke here somewhere, oh i remember someone putting them in the Dishwasher


----------



## madandra (Sep 5, 2008)

And my Pro V1's were shining like a new pennies but they looked like this ::::::::::::


----------

